# California Bander



## sweetmusic (Sep 15, 2009)

At five months my bucklings are well past puberty. They're getting stinky and obnoxiously interested in the does, so it is time for their next major life change. They are too large for banding. Surgical castration at the vet is also pretty expensive here. I've heard people praise the Callicrate Bander but am intimidated by the price. I'm ready to dust off the burdizzo in the next week or so but wonder if this might be a significantly better option:

http://inosol.com/thecaliforniabander.html

Has anybody used a California Bander to castrate bucks? It uses surgical tubing as the Callicrate Bander does, but has a different and simpler looking crimp and application. And much lower price.

Several livestock suppliers now list it and say it can be used on all breeds and sizes of animals. Nobody specifically mentions goats, so I called and asked the customer service rep at Jeffers if they had tried it on goats. She asked a couple of other people, and somebody said yes, it had worked well.

Any comments or thoughts?


----------

